# My first tarpon!



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Fished with Capt. Eric Haydon of Haydon Charters down in Port Isabel last weekend. We fished part of the day in the Brownsville Ship Channel...caught a ton of mangroves and my personal best trout at 26.5"! Right before we called it quits for the day, I hooked into this 33" tarpon on a live shrimp! What a fight!!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats! Still have that on my bucket list. Fish down there quite a bit, but it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

any Nooks????


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Konan said:


> any Nooks????


Snook? We saw a ton under a couple of the docks...BIG ones too. We saw schools of 30-40 fish with nothing under 25"! We just couldn't get them to bite...the jackfish and the sheepies would come up and steal the shrimp before the snook could ever get to them!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thats my kinda trip!! Good Job!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats on the catch


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome trip! Thanks for the report!!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Nice work, great pics. Amazing how clear the water is for a ship channel.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A big congrats.........I remember my first tarpon like it was yesterday and it was over 20 years ago.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go! First tarpon is a big deal. Congratulations.


----------



## ldock (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! nice catch! That looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

HillCountryBasser said:


> Snook? We saw a ton under a couple of the docks...BIG ones too. We saw schools of 30-40 fish with nothing under 25"! We just couldn't get them to bite...the jackfish and the sheepies would come up and steal the shrimp before the snook could ever get to them!


You can waste a good life sight-casting snook when they don't want to bite.

Real nice trip. I'm a little jealous of those tasty little mangroves.


----------

